# démarrer sur une clé USB framakey



## perosolana (25 Janvier 2013)

Bonsoir,
J'ai acheté une clé Framakey ubuntu.fr remix: je ne vois pas comment démarrer sur la clé avec un iMac.
Quelqu'un connait-il la procédure?
Merci.


----------



## edd72 (25 Janvier 2013)

De manière générale, si cette clé est bootable, tu maintiens ALT au démarrage et tu la choisis.


----------



## perosolana (25 Janvier 2013)

Merci beaucoup edd72 pour cette réponse rapide.
Tous mes voeux pour l'année 2013!


----------



## perosolana (26 Janvier 2013)

J'ai fait un essai mais la clé n'est pas reconnu!
Comme choix: Macintosh HD ou disque de récupération.


----------



## edd72 (26 Janvier 2013)

Voir avec Framakey si cette clé est censé être reconnue en temps que bootable sur Mac.


----------

